# Model 3... for Dale



## Li3m (Mar 19, 2018)

If you are a NASCAR fan, you'd know of Dale Earnhardt and would love this Model 3.

This guy claimed it can do 0-60mph (96+km/h) in 2.9 seconds. So his car must be the Performance model. But he has 15" aero rims and his brake calipers are not red. I wonder if he swapped them out? But why?

Enjoy.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Li3m said:


> This guy claimed it can do 0-60mph (96+km/h) in 2.9 seconds. So his car must be the Performance model. But he has 15" aero rims and his brake calipers are not red. I wonder if he swapped them out? But why?


First, you meant 18" aeros.

Second, this is probably a "stealth performance". You can no longer order one on the website, but you may still be able to order one by calling or visiting a Tesla store. It's a Performance drivetrain, but with none of the other Performance upgrades.


----------

